# Ohio Fishing



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

Why is ohio fishing so terrible? One would think with the license fees we all pay, the ODNR would do something to improve the quality of fishing in this state. I guess all of our license fees go to improving the state parks themselves? or Lake Erie?


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

I guess terrible is relative. I enjoy fishing in ohio. I can drive less than a hour from my house & catch crappie, saugeye, muskie, largemouth. I can wade a river & catch smallmouth or channel cats. It may not be the best fishing in the country but if you try you can find fish... I also dont think 20 bucks or so is that much for a lisc. to fish as many times as you want for a year. you spend alot more than that to go to a ball game one time or even 5 gallons of gas... Yes I think the odnr could do a better job, It could also be worse. JUst my 2 cents!!


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

I'll agree that its not like fishing in Minnesota, or Canada, but Ohio has plenty of good fishing. The state has not raised license fees for a few years now, and there is no use fees or parking fees in the state parks like there are in other states. Keep in mind we live in the 6th (?) most populous state in the entire country, and there are lots of people fishing here. There are also very few natural inland lakes, the rest are former canal feeders or flood control, which doesn't lend itself to great water quality. That being said, I think there is good water all over, you just gotta work to find it, and then not tell everyone about it on here....


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I can only compare Ohio to Kentucky since I grew up in the KY. My father is a retired biologist for the KDFWR so I'm quite familiar with Kentucky has to offer. Geography and money has a lot to do with the differences in the two states. KY has many wonderful fishing lakes and a steady stream of tourist dollars and licenses paying for the fish and wildlife of the state. You won't find as many river or stream fishermen in KY though there are plenty of good rivers to fish. I totally agree that Ohio fish and wildlife needs more $$$ for their fisheries and I would like them to secure more public land. Both states have issues with water pollution. The Kentucky River gets uglier every year. Without other agencies assisting to clean up and monitor the environment the fishery program would be a waste of time. The rebirth of Lake Erie is an important part of the wildlife agency as well it should be. Tourism is well needed in that part of the state. But Ohio as a whole should not be ignored. I am thankful for where I have fished here in Ohio. I just see so much room for improvement.


----------



## powerstrokethis (Mar 17, 2008)

i moved to ohio about 9 years ago from western pennsylvania ive fished all over PA and ohio as well as all over the country and to be honest every state has its pros and cons i havent found a single state that doesnt have at least a few problems and like other people have said i think yes the odnr can do more but when it comes down to it yes we pay for a license but really the people who fish can also do more to help out the fishing and water quality. i hate going out to local creeks and seeing where people have thrown garbage in the creek used worm containers and stuff like that. so really what im saying is there is a lot of potential but its not going to get any better unless every person helps out. i go to the creeks with a garbage bag when i go fishing and pick up stuff if i see it, we cant expect the odnr to do it all but in general the fishing in ohio is not as bad as some spots near pittsburgh where the water quality is so bad, thanks to the steel mills in the area from 25 or 30 years ago. im sorry if it sounded like a rant but where things really need to start with improving the fishing in this area and anywhere is with the people who pay for the license. its privledge just like driving. 
sorry again for my long drawn out rant.


----------



## carxman17 (Aug 23, 2007)

I do agree there needs to be improvement. I would be willing to pay even more for a lisc. if I thought it would help. but there seems to be more to it than that. I talk to friends in other states that have similar complaints about fishing where they are. I am just thankful that we have public waters that we can fish in. I think public hunting is more of a problem than fishing, but that is for another thread!!!!!!!


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm not referring to other states. I actually catch fish when I fish Ky. or Tenn. I'm not a biologist, but I do have to question some of the fishing programs I know of around the area I fish. 
1. Eliminating the management and stocking of muskie in Cowan lake. 
2. Stocking trout in Stonelick lake when the lake only averages 10' deep. 
I've tried to ask these questions to the ODNR but have yet to get a response.
I guess the state of Ohio has too many fisherman that keep their catch instead of practicing 'catch and release'
Its just frustrating when I spend the day on a lake and catch nothing, and bites are few and far between.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

IMO Ohio fishing isn't bad considering all the pressure the lakes get...
At least the DNR has alot of lakes...
I like it


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

well, i think in this area, from what i've seen, fishing is not as robust as in most places. for instance, in tennessee where i fished the first 20 or so years of my life, the fishing was much more dynamic than it is here. it is so good that carp are considered annoying nasty fish that people try to avoid catching. here, carp are actively sought after, which i am still getting used to.

yes, you can catch a wide variety of fish here, and large fish at that, if you know the spots. it just seems like there are far fewer spots here than in some other places i've been. perhaps it's because the population is far more dense here -- more fisherman, more ways for fish to die.

now, there's no fishing in tennessee that's like fishing for walleye on lake eerie. that is FUN, and the fish taste great too.


----------



## Wiper Swiper (May 24, 2005)

robistro, you gotta get with the program brudda! In Blowhio, we're more concerned with bio-engineering put and take fisheries. Our user fees go to raising kagillions of frankenstien saugeye and wipers that a fellow can simply pull baits behind his boat and reel 'em in! Native species be damned. We don't learn to fish, we check the stocking schedules, read the reports, ask where to go 'cause we're "too busy" to actually "waste time" not catching anything. Instant gratification is the ODW's motto!  

Seriously, you must get off the beaten path. There are many excellent angling opportunities here...they're just not publicised by the folks that know them best. Think outside the box, just because you didn't get 'em today doesn't mean they ain't thar. Sometimes it seems the fish know it's the weekend.


----------



## ROCKS (Apr 5, 2008)

If you can't catch fish in Ohio,maybe you should pay more attention to the various forums on this website and learn a little something.There are plenty of fish to be caught in Ohio, if you listen and learn.You get great advice on a multitude of species,locations and techniques if you take the time to "get out of your box"and see what else is out there to enjoy.Try the creeks,try the rivers,etc.There are thousands of fishermen(women)on this website that would beg to differ with you.


----------



## jimnrg (Aug 6, 2008)

If I were back home in San Diego this is what I'd pay per year for a license

Resident Sport Fishing $38.85
Required for a resident 16 years of age or older to take fish, mollusks, crustaceans, invertebrates, amphibians or reptile in inland or ocean waters. Additional stamps and report cards are required for certain species and areas.Ocean

Enhancement Stamp $4.45
Allows an angler to fish in ocean waters south of Point Arguello (Santa Barbara County). An Ocean Enhancement Stamp is not required when fishing under the authority of a One or Two-Day Sport Fishing License.

Second Rod Stamp $12.10
Allows an angler to fish with two rods or lines in inland waters, except for waters in which only artificial lures or barbless hooks may be used.

Colorado River Stamp $3.00
Allows an angler to fish from a boat or other floating device on the Colorado River or adjacent waters forming the California-Arizona border.


Spiny Lobster Report Card $7.90
Required for all anglers taking spiny lobster beginning September 27, 2008, including persons who are not required to have a sport fishing license, such as persons who are under 16 years of age, persons who are fishing from a public pier and persons who are fishing on free fishing days.

Plus a permit for fishing on a County lake(reservoir) is about $5 per day. 

Fishing in Miami County, at least, is pretty good as well as inexpensive


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

robistro said:


> 1. Eliminating the management and stocking of muskie in Cowan lake.


I wasn't too happy to hear about that myself, but I see their logic. The program hasn't had good results at Cowan and Caesar Creek is only a stone's throw away. I was excited to hear that they're starting one up in East Fork though... that's close to home.
As far as trout in Stonelick, I always wondered that too.
It can be pretty annoying knowing that all most of your fishing money given to the state through licenses, boat rentals, etc. is being dumped into Lake Erie, but I don't think the fishing in Ohio is bad at all. I rarely get skunked. I don't mean to sound like I'm knocking you, but maybe it's the places you're going, your bait/lures, and/or the time you're going. Nobody ever seems to mention or think about time... I get up at 4am and start hitting my spot(s) by 530am. I rarely even see another fisherman until around 8 or 9 and usually the fish quit biting around then during the summer. Plus that's when all the canoers, weekend warrior fisherman, or pleasure boaters tend to arrive depending on where I'm at.


----------



## Mrsnspectr (May 21, 2008)

I agree with Powerstroke about being disgusted when going out to fish and seeing all kinds of trash. We do the same thing, take along a trash bag to clean up after ourselves and everyone else. 

We are lucky to be able to fish at a private lake where my husband works. The fishing is pretty good for gills and LM, but we still enjoy shore fishing at some of the closer lakes and on the GMR. Some days we catch and release, but some days we keep them for a good old fish fry, but I am picky about where the fish I am going to eat come from - has to be a spring-fed lake.

You really can't beat the price of good old-fashioned family fun for a whole year's worth of fishing.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

powerstrokethis said:


> i moved to ohio about 9 years ago from western pennsylvania ive fished all over PA and ohio as well as all over the country and to be honest every state has its pros and cons i havent found a single state that doesnt have at least a few problems and like other people have said i think yes the odnr can do more but when it comes down to it yes we pay for a license but really the people who fish can also do more to help out the fishing and water quality. i hate going out to local creeks and seeing where people have thrown garbage in the creek used worm containers and stuff like that. so really what im saying is there is a lot of potential but its not going to get any better unless every person helps out. i go to the creeks with a garbage bag when i go fishing and pick up stuff if i see it, we cant expect the odnr to do it all but in general the fishing in ohio is not as bad as some spots near pittsburgh where the water quality is so bad, thanks to the steel mills in the area from 25 or 30 years ago. im sorry if it sounded like a rant but where things really need to start with improving the fishing in this area and anywhere is with the people who pay for the license. its privledge just like driving.
> sorry again for my long drawn out rant.


I agree & I also carry a trash bag with me. Once at River Styx park, I picked up a guys empty bait container right after he tossed it on the ground. Of course, he said he was going to get it...btw, he was all of 30' from a trash can!
As far as Ohio fishing goes, admittedly it could be better, BUT if you compare Ohio's State record fish (all species) with other States, we stack up VERY well.
Mike


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

My appologies to all, I should have specified that I fish for bass in my original post. However, I am glad to hear most fisherman seem to think Ohio isnt a bad place to fish. Maybe someone can tell me a lake where they have had the best luck catching bass? 
My best bass fishing luck has been in the LMR (smallmouth)


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

I have only been seriously fishing in Ohio for about 1 year now. Yes it is hard to find a good hole, but it is like any other place. I grew up in Colorado and the easy access fishing holes were always over fished. Once you get off the beaten path and be patient, there are good fish to be found anywhere. 
Thanks to tips from this site I have found some good holes to catch lots of fish out of. I am still searching for those holes that will produce my PB big fish. :B


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

robistro said:


> My appologies to all, I should have specified that I fish for bass in my original post. However, I am glad to hear most fisherman seem to think Ohio isnt a bad place to fish. Maybe someone can tell me a lake where they have had the best luck catching bass?


Rob, PM sent. Enjoy.


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm older than most of you guys and remember how it was in the 50's & 60's before ODNR did much of anything in the way of stocking or management. I was at my mother's house this weekend and came across an old photo of my dad and uncle posing with a catch from Lake Erie. Mom had labeled it the "Big Catch- August, 1958." The "big catch" was about 18 Perch and 2 Sheephead. Granted, they were up there camping and really didn't know what they were doing but that catch was amazing compared to our usual mixed creel of a couple of small Bass, Bluegills, Crappie and Yellow-Belly Cats from places like Buckeye, Logan and Hoover. One time we caught 13 Walleyes from Hoover and you would have thought we won the lottery. This was pre-Saugeye, pre length limit days and those fish were maybe around 13-14 inches long. I have had many, many days on C.J. when I have cheerfully released twice that many Walleyes of the same size. I routinely catch and release fish that my dad would not have believed possible and wish every time that he was still around to share the experience.

The point of all this is that things are so much better now than when I was learning my love of fishing. I think ODNR does great things with the piddlin' budget they have to work with. I believe a very large portion of their funds come from the very low license fees we pay. Overcoming pollution, shallow waters, siltation, agricultural runoff, poaching, litter and general stupidity is a pretty tall order and they do pretty well. 

Yes, I would like to see less of the "put and take" culture reflected in the Saugeye, Wiper, and Trout plantings. This just appeases the masses who want easy fishing. I would greatly prefer a program of creating sustainable fish populations. Even the native Walleye and Muskie don't successfully spawn in most of our lakes. There should be ways to fix that so ODNR wouldn't have to spend so much on the hatcheries raising fish that are sterile (mostly) or can't possible survive.

MC


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree with the notion that you need to think outside the box. I have come to the point of making a game out of catching fish where people tell you there aren't any. This is especially true of the Dayton area. Find a little pond in a park where nobody does any fishing except take their kids for bluegills. Oftentimes you will be able to find underpressured bass and catfish in such places. 

Also you need to spend some time. I have fished all over the country and, other than the Boundary Waters Canoe Area, back in the 70's, I never came across anyplace I could just walk up and throw a cast and expect to catch something on most casts. Even knowing your area this year doesn't help all that much next year. Water levels change and there are other forces that effect the fishing in your favorite spots. The Mad River at the Findlay Street bridge has changed a lot over the past eight years. It's pretty much a new spot every spring. The inlet at Eastwood is another example of a spot that changes every year. In fact, it often changes several times during each year, and Blue Lake has changed a lot since I first got here in '95. I haven't been catching that much this year but I know it's because I haven't had the time to devote to finding the patterns. When I get my work situation figured out, look out fish!

One of the most interesting places I ever fished was on the Colorado River below Davis Dam across from Bullhead City, Arizona. By day the river was huge and the good spots were longs casts away through heavy current. After midnight, the flow through the dam was cut way down since there was not as much need for electricity. The river shrank and became much slower and the spots were right at our feet as we stood on sandbars that only came out at night.

Just keep looking, and remember they call it fishing, not catching! The search is the fun part. Fish are just icing on the cake.


----------



## flathead10 (Dec 23, 2007)

BlueBoat98 said a mouthfull. And i agree. Some of the places you fish now were too polluted to sustain fish years ago, and now provide excellent fishing. I can say I think the ODNR does a fine job of providing us with quality fishing here in the state. These fisheries did not repair themselves overnight it took years, decades to get them to the point they are now!! No matter of where you live in the state, you should be within a short drive of quality fishing. And I give a big THANK YOU to the ODNR people who may read this post as some are surely members of this site.  and I will gladly take what I am presented with currently anyday over what it was 20 and 30 years ago. This response is not intended to criticize anyone, just my 2 cents on the subject.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have to admit that while you have been beaten about the head and shoulders in this post, you are not alone. Ohio is an old Indian word for "No Fish Here". With the possible exception of Lake Erie and maybe the Ohio River ( although that's not Ohio's anyway), I have to agree. Would I pack up the boat, get a couple of guys together and take a long weekend trip to any lake in Ohio? Don't hold your breath. 

Maybe it's just the size of the lakes or the water quality. Maybe it's the intense pressure, the mis-management (let us not forget that Caesar Creek was "naturally stocked") and simple misuse. A lake that's 3,000 acres or more is a rare find in Ohio and it makes for poor fishing. 

I do not go to CC, East Fork, Rocky Fork, Paint Creek or any other S.W. Ohio lake because I don't consider catching a couple 15" or smaller bass a day a treat. I don't care what people on this site post- I've read the T results of many over the years and it wasn't at all uncommon for a 3 lb bass to be the Big Bass of the T and also the winning weight all in one. 

I will continue to fish the Ohio River as it is actually is a good catfishery. However, I travel when it comes time to bass fish. 

UFM82


----------



## robistro (Apr 13, 2007)

*UFM82* - Finally! a fisherman who understands what I'm talking about. I knew I'd get 'bashed' when I posted the original message, but thats ok, I wanted feedback.


----------



## newbreed (May 4, 2004)

You know, I've lived here all my life. I've never fished lakes for LM all that much. So I can't comment on how good or bad they are. I guess it just depends on what you are willing to fish, where you are willing to fish, and how you are willing to fish for them. And adapt accordingly. 

On my home river in my home territory I've had fantasic success over the years. Before my Dad passed away and he still had his boat/trailer up at Erie we hand many good years and memories on that lake catching walleye and perch. So for me ... Ohio has been a great fishing since I first started in the places I've spent time and learned to fish. 

So does Ohio fishing suck? Of course not. Does it suck for the species and type of water you like to target in your area? Maybe it does. Are certain lakes being mismanaged? Probbaly so. I'm sure we could have the same discussion in a whole lot of states in this big country of ours.


----------



## warden (Jun 14, 2007)

I believe OHIO has done a tremendous job with hunting and fishing opportunities. The fact that OHIO has such a large urban population makes this even more amazing. I can drive 20 miles and catch saugeye,wipers,and a potential 40inch muskey. I fish for bass each spring in farm ponds. Knock on a few doors be polite, dont litter, and you will always have a spot to fish.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I for one think Ohio has above average fishing for most of the summer. Maybe you are not adapting to what catches fish here. Numbers should not be a problem here, but you arent going to catch 8lb largemouth all year long, but then again you aren't going to do that much anywhere else. I have caught hundreds if not into thousands of 2-5 pound bass here (LM and Smallies) which more than satisfies my angling needs. It could always be better but I am not complaining.


----------



## CatBassCrap (Apr 25, 2008)

robistro said:


> My appologies to all, I should have specified that I fish for bass in my original post. However, I am glad to hear most fisherman seem to think Ohio isnt a bad place to fish. Maybe someone can tell me a lake where they have had the best luck catching bass?
> My best bass fishing luck has been in the LMR (smallmouth)


You need to try the GMR then.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

> 1. Eliminating the management and stocking of muskie in Cowan lake.


For years the DNR asked for scale samples so they could evaluate the growth of muskies in every Ohio lake. 

From 1988 through today there have been a total of 679 muskies reported caught from Cowan. The largest fish reported was 46".

If we look at the numbers by year you will quickly see why the program was discontinued at Cowan. This is why it is very important to report fish when we are asked, complete surveys, etc. We have quite a bit of control over our fisheries all we have to do is get involved.
1988 - 85 fish reported
1989 - 69 fish reported
1990 - 109 fish reported
1991 - 36 fish reported
1992 - 41 fish reported
1993 - 51 fish reported
1994 - 38 fish reported
1995 - 58 fish reported
1996 - 37 fish reported
1997 - *14* fish reported
1998 - *11* fish reported
1999 - *16* fish reported
2000 - *7* fish reported
2001 - 25 fish reported
2002 - 29 fish reported
2003 - *14* fish reported
2004 - *7* fish reported
2005 - *9* fish reported
2006 - *7* fish reported
2007 - *11* fish reported
2008 - *5* fish reported






> 2. Stocking trout in Stonelick lake when the lake only averages 10' deep.
> I've tried to ask these questions to the ODNR but have yet to get a response.
> I guess the state of Ohio has too many fisherman that keep their catch instead of practicing 'catch and release'
> Its just frustrating when I spend the day on a lake and catch nothing, and bites are few and far between.


If I were to take a guess it would be to allow as many people as possible the opportunity to fish for something that they may not have the chance to fish for anywhere else in the area.


As far as the "Put and Take" fisheries. Yes it is true that most of Ohio is managed that way. We can control parts of that by practicing catch and release. 

The DNR is put into a tough position by having to try to please every person that purchases a license. 

This is the way it was explained to me: 

Child/Beginner - "I wanna catch a fish."

Weekend Warrior - "I wanna catch alot of fish, don't care what kind or size."

Experienced - "I wanna catch a big fish."

Seasoned - "I don't really care if I catch a fish, I am going to release them all anyway. It is just nice to get out."


We can ALL help to improve Ohio fishing in many ways.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

5&#37; of the anglers catch 95% of the fish


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Weatherby said:


> > If I were to take a guess it would be to allow as many people as possible the opportunity to fish for something that they may not have the chance to fish for anywhere else in the area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I largley think the trout program is about generating revenue and getting people who might not fish often more interested in the sport. Go to any lake where trout were just released and you'll find an awful lot of guys, spending a decent chunk of change, and might not use that license any other time of year. Or they get hooked, and take up fishing as a life time hobby, or become like us, completely and utterly consumed by it in one way or another 

Bottom line, it generates cash flow for the right departments. I think it's a great thing


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

I have brought this subject up before. I've always wandered where our license moneys go until I got checked by a ranger and he flat told me that most of our money goes north to Erie. What about all the rest of us. I guess I wouldn't be so down on them if I hadn't gone to other states and done really well. Ky and TN treat their citizens pretty well in my opinion, but then again they don't have a big lake like Erie to maintain. There aren't many lakes that I would actually want to fish here in Ohio. I've never fished Erie before. If I am going to have to drive 4 hrs to find good fishing, I will be heading south. As for Ohio, I will spend most of my time on the Ohio River.


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

I thought I'd chime in, since I'm probably what many here would call a "weekend warrior". I don't get out near as often as most of the regulars here, if I make it to the water once a week I'm doing good. Not because I don't want to, just because I can't.
I love the fishing around here. Within 20 to 40 mins Ican reachthe GMR, the LMR, the Stillwater, Ceasers Creek (creek or lake), Rush Run, Acton lake, Twin Creek and more. Smallies. LM, crappie, sauger, walleye, catfish, panfish and more are all there, all I have to do is find them and figure out how to interest them enough to bite. 
Now the best fishing I've ever had was back when my brother lived in NW Wisconsin, and i would love the opportunity to fish like that all the time. But I like having a job as well as getting to fish. Am I going to catch a lot of large fish? Probably not. Am I gonna catch some big fish? Yeah.


----------



## powerstrokethis (Mar 17, 2008)

i just wanted to say again how completely pissed off i am right now about how people treat the places we fish, i was in oxford tonight and picked up a bunch of crap out of 4 mile creek, it really makes me mad. how hard is it to pick up your damn beer cans i picked up 72 cans tonight, thats right 72 cans and im sure i missed a few, mind you i recycle aluminum and thats just someone else putting cash in my pocket but it really makes me mad when i have to swim to the bottom of the creek to pick up cans some idiots have filled up with rocks and thrown in 4 or 5 feet of water. if i ever see someone actually doing this i dont actually know what i would do. but it still makes me mad. sorry i had to vent on this post but it seemed about the right place to do it. 

I agree the north woods of wisconsin is the greatest fishing i have ever done but they have their own set of problems not limited to VHS. The perch up there have something too but im not sure if that is VHS or not. I had great luck in South Dakota a few years back but wisconsin has been the best fishing i have ever had. i didnt see nearly the amount of litter up there as i have seen down here and i spent a ton of time up there this year on several different lakes.


----------

